# أقوى برنامج لتصميم وتحليل الأسقف ( Safe 12 ) كاملا مع الكراك.



## ammar.2520 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لتعم الفائدة على العالم الإسلامي 
برنامج

Safe 12
لتحليل وتصميم جميع أنواع الأسقف (البلاطات) (Slab)

حصريا لعيون منتدى الهندسة
على سيرفرات (ifile)
أرجو من الجميع أن تدعو لي ولعامة المسلمين

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
http://ifile.it/bride8m/setup.part1.rar

http://ifile.it/6nczk0w/setup.part2.rar

http://ifile.it/ys07icb/setup.part3.rar

http://ifile.it/sim947t/crack.rar

يارب لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
أرجو الرد على الموضوع
​


----------



## انشائي من العراق (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محسن (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بااااااارك الله فيك وجازك الله خير الجزاء

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohammedshaban (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خر


----------



## tamer shehab (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar.2520 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم ألف خير على المرور...والقادم أجمل


----------



## اميره شاهين (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khalil_200987 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز 
نزلت جميع اللأجزاء مع الكراك

السؤال كيفية تشغيل البرنامج

وكل عام وأنتم بحير


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## jak88 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tefa20002002 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سمية الاحبابي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد تفاصيل الموضوع من اين الحصول عليها (البرنامج)؟


----------



## محمود نظمى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar.2520 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير 
وجزاكم الله الف خير على هذه الردود. والتي قصدت منها مدى تفاعلكم مع الموضوع وأهميته.
بالنسبة لطريقة التسطيب فهي عادية 
نزل البرنامج ودبل كليك على setupوإتبع التعليمات حتى ينتهي 
لا تفتح البرنامج قبل ان تنسخ الكراك في نفس الملف الذي سطبت في البرنامج . وسيطلب منك إستبدال ملف موجود أصلا ثم وافق على الإستبدال.
وجزاكم الله ألف خير.


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن لو سمحت ترفعه على 4Share


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## b_nouri (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا 

بالتوفيق


----------



## ammar.2520 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مافي أسهل من التحميل من ال ifile وحأحاول يا سيدي رفعة على الموقع تبعك.


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (15 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش فى سؤال : 
هلبتحصل عندكم مشكلة فى التحليل لما بتعملوا سقف كبير شوية؟
منتظر الرد
وشكرا


----------



## ofadol (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thx alot for your invalueable contriution


----------



## ammar.2520 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لا توجد مشكلة في تصميم اللاطات الواسعة على البرنامج بل هنا تظهر مميزات البرنامج


----------



## salim salim (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع جاري التنزيل


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (15 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## Ahmed lar (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*tahlil as9of*

kifya3mel lbarnamaj chomohimto ya3ni


----------



## redakomeel (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جززاكم الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## Moh-elsanee (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ممكن ترفع البنامج على 4Share


----------



## المهندس المجد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## Dominator (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز:
عندما قمت بتحليل نموذج مصمم على safe 8.0.4 القديم تم إكمال التحميل لكنه أظهر لي رسالة خطأ عندما اخترتreactions لتحديد إجهاد التربة... فهل البرنامج بنسخته الجديدة لا يدعم الملفات القديمة


----------



## reda hassan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ammar.2520 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هو مصمم لتحليل وتصميم من الإصدارات السابقة ولكن بشرط ان تعمل import للملف القديم.


----------



## Dominator (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هل تقوم هذه النسخة بالتحقق من الثقب؟
يبدو أن كسر البرنامج غير كامل فالتحقق على الثقب لا يتم.
فقد قمت بسحب ردود الأفعال من برنامج الإيتابس و بعد القيام بنمذجة الأساسات و تعريف التربة و و و.. لم يتم حساب الثقب
الرجاء التأكد من الموضوع قبل اعتماد البرنامج


----------



## bader71 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ammar.2520 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

dominator قال:


> هل تقوم هذه النسخة بالتحقق من الثقب؟
> يبدو أن كسر البرنامج غير كامل فالتحقق على الثقب لا يتم.
> فقد قمت بسحب ردود الأفعال من برنامج الإيتابس و بعد القيام بنمذجة الأساسات و تعريف التربة و و و.. لم يتم حساب الثقب
> الرجاء التأكد من الموضوع قبل اعتماد البرنامج


أكيد اخي الكريم ولكن قد تكون هناك مشاكل في تعريفك أو إدخال البيانات أو توريدها من الإيتابس.


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا اخى
بارك اللة فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## Dominator (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي ammar:
شكرا على الرد.. الإستيراد من الايتابس صحيح تماما لأني كنت أعمل على النسخة القديمة من البرنامج safe 8.0.8
وفي النسخة الجديدة يعطيني عامل التحقق على الثقب 0 لجميع الأساسات
أنا قمت بنمذجة أساس منفرد و دون كمرات ربط و لا فائدة...
مع أن الإستيراد من الايتابس يبين أبعاد الأعمدة الناقلة للوزن (رد الفعل) وبرنامج ال safe 12 يرصد ذالك
وبكن السؤال؟؟؟
هل هناك خطوة إضافية يجب عملها في safe 12 ليتم التحقق على الثقب بشكل صحيح؟؟ كإضافة 
column support?
أفدني جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## A.Bozan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال انا سمعت في احد المنتديات ان النسخة 12 من السيف غير نظامية
كاتب الموضوع حجته طب فين السيف 9 - 10 - 11 
هل عندك جواب


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

حاول أن تصدر الملف من الإيتابس لل سيف 8 وليس 12 ولكن أفتحه بإستخدام سيف 12.


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة للنسخة فهي مصدقة وأصلية ومعتمدة..: مافي الموضوع أن الشركة تريد في مرحلة توحيد الإصدارات المختلفة مع بعض الشائعات عن تشاؤمهم ببعض الأرقام .


----------



## A.Bozan (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ammar.2520 قال:


> بالنسبة للنسخة فهي مصدقة وأصلية ومعتمدة..: مافي الموضوع أن الشركة تريد في مرحلة توحيد الإصدارات المختلفة مع بعض الشائعات عن تشاؤمهم ببعض الأرقام .


 يعني نتوكل على الله ونبلش نشتغل على النسخة الجديدة وعلى كفالتك:68:


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله ودعواتك.


----------



## Dominator (23 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تصدير الملف إلى الإصدار 8 و فتحه على 12 ولكن عملية التحقق من الثقب غير ممكنة
هناك مشكلة ما في البرنامج
يجب التأكد من عمل جميع خواص البرنامج المهمة قبل اعتماده


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

dominator قال:


> تم تصدير الملف إلى الإصدار 8 و فتحه على 12 ولكن عملية التحقق من الثقب غير ممكنة
> هناك مشكلة ما في البرنامج
> يجب التأكد من عمل جميع خواص البرنامج المهمة قبل اعتماده


إيييييييييييه يا عم براحة عليا انتا رسل الملف الصادر من الإيتابس على سيف 8 وخلي الباقي عليا.


----------



## محمودشمس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## ammar.2520 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم اخ محمود


----------



## دريهم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Dominator (24 ديسمبر 2009)

وجدت الحل....
وهو أنه النسخة 12 فيها مشكلة بحساب الثقب لذلك استعمل النسخة 12.1 و ستجد أن رسائل الخطأ تقل و يتم حساب الثقب


----------



## mdsayed (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar.2520 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hos1989 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت حضرتك ترفع الجزء الثالث مره اخري 
ولك الشكر
عشان وانا بفك الضغط الجزء الثالث كان تالف


----------



## massalma (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

هو برنامج رائع ولكن ليس الأفضل 

جرب Ram concept


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يحفظ يا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 

اسال الله ان يرزقني الجنة انا وانت قل امين


----------



## ammar.2520 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

eng.m ammar قال:


> هو برنامج رائع ولكن ليس الأفضل
> 
> جرب ram concept


الأفضلية شيء نسبي أخي الفاضل


----------



## محمودشمس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

من افضل البرامج في التصميم البلاطات


----------



## محمودشمس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lucky_4 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## من الامارات (2 يناير 2010)

جاري التحمييييييل


----------



## من الامارات (2 يناير 2010)

شكر اخي على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## hushamshalby (2 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaks


----------



## hushamshalby (2 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## reda beih (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودشمس (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## NEWSHARE (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## reda fouda (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسير القدر (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي بس ممكن كتيب التعليمات اذا امكن


----------



## abu Habib (18 يناير 2010)

1000 مليون شكر يا زعيم


----------



## abu Habib (18 يناير 2010)

كتيب التعليمات اذا امكن


----------



## abu Habib (18 يناير 2010)

والشكر ليك كمان


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاء الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (18 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله وبارك الله فيك لمجهودك الرائع جاري التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (19 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عيد حماد (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا"


----------



## loool (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير هلى مجهودك الطيب


----------



## اشرف ابو مويس (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم بس كيف طريقة تنزيل البرنامج إزا سمحتو


----------



## مهندس محمد حوت (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## heyckal1440 (31 يناير 2010)

علم ينتفع به....=صدقه جاريه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسام.م.ب (31 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## shakawa_h (12 فبراير 2010)

_جزاك الله ألف خير_ ​


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (25 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لجميع الأخوة وجزاكم الله ألف خير على كل الجهود القيمة المبذولة
أخوكم المهندس المدني محمود قطرنجي خريج جامعة البعث


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويرحمك ويدخلك جنتة


----------



## E\ Ashraf Oraby (25 فبراير 2010)

البرنامج مش شغال والكراك ناقص ارجو الافادة


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك 
يسلمووووو


----------



## drahim67 (25 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم


----------



## geniusnsm (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## ابوفريده (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## امير ابو الروس (8 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششكورين


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (10 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hardyheart (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي جزالك الله خيرا.


----------



## عبد الرحمن موسى (29 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتوا كيف اثبت الكراك على برنامج سيف v12


----------



## wahid69 (29 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد بسيو (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ofm2004 (16 مايو 2010)

بااااااارك الله فيك وجازك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيك وجزاك عنا خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## khaled jaber (19 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير على البرنامج و اتمنى الك التوفيق و النجاح اخوك خالد من السودان


----------



## m66666677 (19 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## sayed youssef (18 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ناصر الحداد (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## احمد اليوسف (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل الكنك (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## panaxgao (24 أغسطس 2011)

http://ifile.it/6nczk0w/setup.part2.rar​
unable to download


----------



## ايمن303 (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------

